# suspension question



## KyShVW (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm looking to restore the suspension on my QSW, where would be a good source for parts? and what other models' suspension parts are shared with the QSW that can be used also? i'm considering a little drop too  thanks!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a few odds and ends from a WSQ I picked up up in FEB.
Used parts, but I am changing out the shocks with Monroes I bought locally.
It came with a spare front end with blue EURO sport setup and some sagging rears, they seem fine, (decent rebound).
PM me if your interested in pics/prices ect

If your looking new, Try Napa. Thats where I bought mine they were like 64 Fronts Monroe Sensatrac and 46 rear Sensorplus

As for cross compatables, It is scarce especially QSW


----------



## KyShVW (Jun 6, 2009)

thank you for the offer, but i prefer new replacement parts if possible.
how much cross compatibles are there between the QSW and audi 4000 quattro btw?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Not many that I can recall in the suspension department. but then I have not looked in earnest, QSW parts are hard enough to find in the first place, let alone crosses to Audi.
I think my brothers Audi shared some fron end hub likeness, but the work I did on his was like 10 years ago.
Hard to remember.
Search in the Audi forum and ask around.
GL


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

Im told the fronts are compatible with Audi 4000, and the rear suspension is same as rear on MK2/Mk3's


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Modding often has to be done even to supposed oem parts from the store.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Sources*

E-bay usually has some bushings and shocks and things for sale. 

I've even been able to get stuff from the dealer as far as front end bushings. Never hurts to ask them.

AZ Autohaus has bearings and things. German Auto Parts. com also has a few things. 

Google turns up treasures now and again too. 

Good luck!


----------

